# My rooster



## matt_kas (Mar 11, 2013)

Could this be a bird that places in a show, i adopted him after his owner died and his owners friends said that one of her black japanese bantam roosters was a show winner


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Cute! As for having a winner, you never know until you try showing  I would check out a SOP (Standard of Perfection) book to see what is required of your breed so you have an idea of what to expect.


----------



## ChickenAdmin (Jun 4, 2012)

Do you have any other pics with him yet?


----------



## piglett (Jun 21, 2012)

we need a pic showing the side of him
maybe while he is standing on a table or workbench


piglett


----------



## matt_kas (Mar 11, 2013)

Here is a side pic of him


----------



## piglett (Jun 21, 2012)

matt_kas said:


> Here is a side pic of him


 i like him !


----------



## blblanchard (Mar 12, 2013)

He is beautiful! I'd do what was mentioned above about researching the sop. Good luck! Keep us updated.


----------



## matt_kas (Mar 11, 2013)

According to the SOP he looks pretty good wish me luck at the sussex county NJ show on the 18 !


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Matt, I'll be there too. Say hello if you see me. I have a grey splash Silkie Roo that needs a home. Are you interested?


----------



## matt_kas (Mar 11, 2013)

I am definitely interested, I will talk to my mom, us he a loud rooster?


----------



## piglett (Jun 21, 2012)

Energyvet said:


> Matt, I'll be there too. Say hello if you see me. I have a grey splash Silkie Roo that needs a home. Are you interested?


 oooh if i wasn't 400 miles away i would be all over the roo EV
well i guess he is all yours Matt


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

He crows but mostly in response to the other Roo. He's a beautiful Silkie. I just can't take the fighting. He's been in a cage inside for the last month and that's no way to live. He's pretty gentle to the hens too.


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

This is Louie...............


----------



## matt_kas (Mar 11, 2013)

Sorry energyvet, its nit going to work out for me, BUT i kniw somebody in my 4-H club who loves splash silkies. I will talk to her ad maybe i could pick him up from you at the show and then give it to her.


----------



## piglett (Jun 21, 2012)

Energyvet said:


> This is Louie...............


him & my 2 white pullets would make some great looking babies 

how about if you delivered him to new hampshire ....he he he : ))))


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Piglett, go to the Sussex County show.


----------



## matt_kas (Mar 11, 2013)

Energyvet said:


> Piglett, go to the Sussex County show.


Energy vet are you going to the sussex county show?


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Yes. I'll be there.


----------



## piglett (Jun 21, 2012)

Energyvet said:


> Piglett, go to the Sussex County show.


 i have over 90 birds counting babies ....maybe i should wait a little
that & my silkie roo George is doing a good job for me
i just want more colors.


----------

